# iPhone/iPads like a woman's hemline



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 30, 2014)

My dad used to say, 'Show me a good pool player and I'll show you a wasted youth.'   My dad was a well known local pool hustler and spend many hours holding court.

 Imagine how much wasted time has been spent on learning all the tricks, apps and short cuts on your new iPad/iPhone. Well at least you can pre-order your fast food. 

You could be using that time for more meaningful pursuits like watching reruns of 'Pawn Stars, Ancient Aliens and Storage Wars'.

View attachment 10718


----------



## Falcon (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah SoP,  Seems they change every month.  What's worse; the idiots camp out overnight at stores waiting
to sell them.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 7, 2014)

I still have the regular sized iPhone, and the iPad that came before the iPad Air; and I am happy with both of them. 
Now, my y daughter brought me the most amazing all-in-one computer ! It is kind of a hybrid tablet/laptop/desktop, and it has some of the advantages of each one. 
It is a Dell XPS18 Portable, and basically, it is a huge (over 18inches wide) tablet,  as far as it has the touch screen, just like my iPad does. I can stretch words out to make them readable, and it also has apps for things that you can load onto it. Rather than iOS, it has Windows 8, which is certainly different from any Windows that I have used before, and takes me a little getting used to, but I am getting there. I think that if I used it exclusively, it would not be an issue, but I love my iPad, and use that constantly. 
Anyway, the Dell is more than just a tablet; it is also  a regular computer, and can sit on a pedestal like a desktop, or be used like a laptop or a tablet , as well. 
I keep mine set up in the computer room, and use it as a desktop, but I really like being ablt to use the touch screen.
To me, this is about the ultimate in a computer ! 


http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/campaigns/xps-18-1810


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> ....
> Now, my y daughter brought me the most amazing all-in-one computer ! It is kind of a hybrid tablet/laptop/desktop, and it has some of the advantages of each one.
> It is a *Dell XPS18 Portable .... *
> http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/campaigns/xps-18-1810



Seriously thinking about treating myself to one of those for Christmas ... love the features.


----------



## 911 (Nov 10, 2014)

In the PSP, we had all of that stuff. Every time a new generation would come out, we were the first to get them. The state was always yelling about not having enough money for roads and bridges, but we had money for new cars and gadgets.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 12, 2014)

I just got my first I Phone an I Phone 6.  I love it and surf the internet all the time.  I hardly use my desktop any more.  I am 68 and have gotten quite save with it.  Anyone can learn. Just time and patience.


----------

